# tough bass fishing last night



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Fished a small club tournament last night out of Tanners Creek. 15 anglers, 6 fish weighed in. Tough times on the big O.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Fished a small club tournament today.. only had 6 guys (probably bc of how bad river is).. 3 fish weighed in.. winner had 2 for 1-12.. 2nd was 15 oz and 4 guys blanked. On the bright side we saw a TON of baitfish everywhere we went


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Man that's tough guys ... Did any one leave tanners ? Or was every one fishin tanners ?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Fished the Ohio on 9-10, putting in at Wilder, Ky and fishing starting at the Mill Creek, to the Serpentine Wall, to the Breakers at Dayton, to the Newport Pumping Station, to the mouth of the Little Miami, beginning at daylight and concluding at noon. 
Three dink bass to show for our efforts!!!!

Poor showing by the Big O. I am accomplished enough that I can catch them if they are there, and my feeling is that they are not there. Few small bass, no whites, no hybrids, no-nothing. Very frustrating. About five years ago, an outing like this would produce a dozen white bass and a few largemouth/smallmouth. Seems things are deteriorating over the past few years.

Water temp was 78 and the water clarity was from stained to nearly muddy. I will give the River the benefit of the doubt and try again in a couple of weeks to see if things change. Not optimistic.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the fish may be makin there way back into the creeks... Did you see any shad on the wood? I'm guessing they are probably around the mouth of the creeks


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

zack2345 said:


> I think the fish may be makin there way back into the creeks... Did you see any shad on the wood? I'm guessing they are probably around the mouth of the creeks


Shad present at mouth of the Mill Creek, with quite a few blow-ups which were not gar nor carp. I'm thinking hybrids but no takers on Zara Spooks on top, 3/8 oz White Rooster Tails, Chartruse Yammomoto Grubs, Little Georges nor crank baits.
Nothing in the way of shad at the mouth of the Little Miami. Water was stained pretty bad and a stiff breeze was blowing up the river.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

when talking shad in the back of creeks what exactly are creeks? where water comes in? or what?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea the shad start to make there way up all the creeks when the weather starts getting cooler... The later in the year the further back they go...and of course the bass will follow... When I fish the fall I'll drive up and down the creeks until I find schools ... And the creeks I'm talkin about are like tanners laughry .... White oak red oak eagle creek ... My wife recently had a baby so I have not fished in a while so I have no idea where the shad are right now but I was guessing the mouths cause it just started to get cool...





avantifishski said:


> when talking shad in the back of creeks what exactly are creeks? where water comes in? or what?
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

BMustang said:


> Shad present at mouth of the Mill Creek, with quite a few blow-ups which were not gar nor carp. I'm thinking hybrids but no takers on Zara Spooks on top, 3/8 oz White Rooster Tails, Chartruse Yammomoto Grubs, Little Georges nor crank baits.
> Nothing in the way of shad at the mouth of the Little Miami. Water was stained pretty bad and a stiff breeze was blowing up the river.


And I like poppers on the main river when I see that shad getting blown up


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

Fished out of Chilo Saturday. One 14 in LM and one 1lb channel cat. Fished main river and edges of a few creeks. Caught LM on a keitech swimbait. Bite was tough. Not a lot of shad action.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

fished out of chester wv did everything I could think of that's not much new to river still learning just got back into fishing about one year ago this site is very hepfull you guys are great


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i'm gonna 2nd the popper comment. the banks in the pool here are teaming with fry and fingerling. the popper does a good job portraying a small fish feeding. i've gotten a good number of mostly spotted bass right off the bank out to about ten foot of water. as many as i've caught in the last week, have just flat out missed my lure. its heartbreaking every time you see a fish blow up and that red mouth on the popper not disappear. 

in years past the buzz bait has been good for me in september. fished around industrial structure, blow downs and logs.

square bills and rapala dt 6's parallel with rip rap has turned in fish for me too.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Does any one on here fish any of the flw bfl tournaments on the river?


----------

